# Fly Tying Classes



## shanejo (Oct 28, 2011)

Does anyone have any recommendations or no of any fly tying classes held in Southeast Michigan for beginners? I am in the Chesterfield area and would like to try my hand at some fly tying.

Thanks!


----------



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

shanejo said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations or no of any fly tying classes held in Southeast Michigan for beginners? I am in the Chesterfield area and would like to try my hand at some fly tying.
> 
> Thanks!


I've been taking fly tying classes with the TU Challenge Chapter for the past several years. I've really enjoyed them - its not really a beginner class but you could watch some basic vids on YouTube and fit in easily... The classes start on Monday - we meet at Berkshire Middle School in Birmingham - near 14 and Lahser. I live near Milford and work in Detroit so its a haul and a half for me but its worth it. If you are interested in coming and trying it out - let me know.


----------



## perchdog2003 (Mar 9, 2014)

burntcabin said:


> I've been taking fly tying classes with the TU Challenge Chapter for the past several years. I've really enjoyed them - its not really a beginner class but you could watch some basic vids on YouTube and fit in easily... The classes start on Monday - we meet at Berkshire Middle School in Birmingham - near 14 and Lahser. I live near Milford and work in Detroit so its a haul and a half for me but its worth it. If you are interested in coming and trying it out - let me know.


i am curious what does it cost to attend. Also isn't there a fly shop in Rochester that also runs classes ?


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Schultz Outfitters does various classes in Ypsilanti. There is a beginner and an advanced class. Also beer, so there's that added bonus. Check out Bar Flies through schultz outfitters website: http://schultzoutfitters.com/classes


----------



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

perchdog2003 said:


> i am curious what does it cost to attend. Also isn't there a fly shop in Rochester that also runs classes ?


Its $75 +$25 for supplies. Its weekly starting 1/9 through March. 

http://www.communityed.net/index.cf...y_id=1&int_sub_category_id=35&int_catalog_id=


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Red Fox Outfitters in Fenton has fly tying classes. The intermediate class I believe is sold out, but if I remember right they have beginner classes every Tuesday at a coffee / barroom across the street from them. Being from Chesterfield, though, that's kind of a hike for you...


----------



## Bugslinger6 (Jan 8, 2017)

shanejo said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations or no of any fly tying classes held in Southeast Michigan for beginners? I am in the Chesterfield area and would like to try my hand at some fly tying.
> 
> Thanks!


Check out Riverview Fly Shop in St. Clair. They do beginner classes and are located fairly close to you.


----------



## chris0093 (Jan 4, 2013)

cabellas may have classes. I learned from you tube most videos give you a list of material and step by step instruction as they tie. its like having a teacher at home


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

It's a drive but I second Schultz's in Ypsi. Every single person I've dealt with there has been more than helpful.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I third Schultz outfitters. Take a couple classes (beginners classes are usually a session of four classes and you are good with the basics) or stop at Barflies (ever wednesday from now till March, call the shop to RSVP). Corey who teaches the beginners classes and does the beginners table at barflies is a stand up dude, very fishy and a good friend. 

It would be a drive from Chesterfield but well worth it.

J-


----------



## HuronBrowns (Apr 26, 2016)

Jason is right do it through schultz


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

TU Vanguard Chapter has fly tying once a month at Avery's Tavern on Crooks near M-59. Great bunch of people. No membership required.
http://www.vanguardtu.org/index.php/calendar-of-events

They just ask that you buy some 50/50 tickets that night to cover materials. Articulated Stone Nymph is tomorrow's bug.

Ken


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

This is from Nomad Anglers.

*Fly Tying Classes 2017*
All fly tying classes are $20 per session with all materials provided, 6-8 pm, located at the shop. Each session covers between 3-5 patterns. Please RSVP with name, phone, email, and sessions you are interested in: [email protected] or call the shop. Please bring your vise and tools, if you need to borrow a set please let us know when you *RSVP*.

*Grand Rapids*
February 1st - Kris Danielson - UP Fly Patterns
February 8th - Drew Peklo - Steelhead Streamers
February 15th - Rich Felber - Michigan Favorite Trout
February 22th - Bob Barber - Articulated Streamers
March 1st - Steve Pels - Au Sable River Patterns
March 8th - Kory Boozer - St Joe - Smallmouth
March 15th - Dave Lilly - Muskegon River Nymphs

*East Lansing*
February 1st - Basic Trout Patterns
February 8th - Articulated Streamers
February 15th - Jac Ford - Streamer Club
February 22th - Drakes and Hex
March 1st - Pike Patterns
March 8th - Night Flies Mice and Gurglers
March 15th - Carp Flies
March 22nd - Grand River Smallmouth

*Rochester Hills*
February 6th - Articulated Streamers
February 13th - Paint Creek Trout Part I
February 20th - Paint Creek Trout Part II
February 27th - Paint Creek Trout Part III
March 6th - Smallmouth Bass Patterns


*Nomad Anglers*
_East Lansing_ - 2850 East Grand River Ave located next to Coral Gables Restaurant just east of campus. 517-349-6696

_Grand Rapids_ - 1600 East Beltline Ave NE, MI 49525 located about a mile North of the I-96 exit. 616-805-4393

_Rochester Hills_ - 158 North Adams Road Rochester Hills, MI 48309 located in the Village of Rochester Hills Shopping Center across from Moosejaw. 248-608-4875

www.nomadanglers.com


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Midwest Fly Fishing Club (www.mffc.org) has fly tying once a month during their "activity" meeting (usually the third Wed of the month). I also took a tying class through them - one night / five weeks in a Royal Oak home that was extremely helpful. They had all of the equipment available as loaners while you took the class. Great people.,


----------



## dmc1651 (Oct 20, 2011)

Orvis in Royal Oak offers classes. I've taken a couple through them and they're pretty good.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

DLHirst said:


> Midwest Fly Fishing Club (www.mffc.org) has fly tying once a month during their "activity" meeting (usually the third Wed of the month). I also took a tying class through them - one night / five weeks in a Royal Oak home that was extremely helpful. They had all of the equipment available as loaners while you took the class. Great people.,


believe you mean "michigan fly fishing club". i highly recommend these meetings for fly tying, and join the club for 35 bucks a year to get all sorts of outings and help with every aspect of fly fishing. also if your near bass pro they have free tying lessons.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

chris0093 said:


> cabellas may have classes. I learned from you tube most videos give you a list of material and step by step instruction as they tie. its like having a teacher at home


works quite well off you tube, but it adds fun and friendship if you invite a buddy or two to tie in a group


----------

